# P250



## demon4588 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am getting ready to make my first handgun purchase and am going to buy a P250 in a 40 s&w. I have done ample research on the weapon now I am having a hard time on choosing ammunition. What would be the best round and manufacturer that would be jersey legal? Any and all input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

for me, the decision came down to price. i went with 9mm because here in detroit walmart has them in 50 round boxes for $10.97 as opposed to $14.97 for the .40. now, i may be off here but i have a county sherriff that has shown be ballistics reports that indicate that the 9mm round and the .40 s&w round are almost.....almost identicle in every way. that is what swayed me. now, my wife just bought me a p250sc for my birthday and that one is also in 9mm just because it's easier to stock up on one caliber.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

It is a misconception that hp ammo is illegal in NJ, for range fodder shoot fmj, for defense ammo there are many quality loads. HP ammo is illegal when used in the commission of a crime and to have it is felony in itself when committing said crime, it is however legal to have for home defense. It's just one of many anti gun laws to compound charges upon charges. So if you commit a crime and have a handgun and hollow point ammo, you get charged for the crime, having a handgun and having hollow point ammunition, three felonies, instead of one.


----------

